
Show HN: Finch, Simple and Open Source Scheduler for Your Apps - emreler
https://usefinch.co/
======
coherentpony
Finch is also the name of an ncurses chat client.

~~~
clhodapp
And an HTTP routing/binding DSL for Finagle.

~~~
daveguy
And a bird.

~~~
throwanem
And a deuteragonist in _Person of Interest_.

~~~
abiox
and an american post-hardcore band from temecula, california.

~~~
jMyles
And a character in a socially significant novel, Atticus.

~~~
eriknstr
I don't understand why this comment in particular was downvoted.

It's referring to the character Atticus Finch in the book To Kill a
Mockingbird.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/To_Kill_a_Mockingbird](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/To_Kill_a_Mockingbird)

------
OJFord
This is exactly what I've needed with an Heroku app for a student society
(i.e. free plan, so no `worker`).

Looks great, will look forward to having the time to check it out and
implement properly :)

------
hatsix
I'm not seeing any sort of 'contract'... what happens if there were network
errors, how do you discover failed jobs, etc?

When things go pear-shaped, how do you recover?

------
michaelbuckbee
This is an interesting service with at least one quick, clear use: running
"cron jobs" on AWS Lambda, though there certainly are other options, this
seems nice.

~~~
hobofan
> running "cron jobs" on AWS Lambda

You can do that with the AWS Cloudwatch schedule trigger already. Finch seems
to allow sub-minute intervals though, which is something that was always
missing from Cloudwatch for me.

------
aaronhoffman
Great idea. I was thinking about writing something like this that could be
deployed to Azure Functions that could replace their Azure Scheduler, which is
pretty awful

